# axis european mount



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

I just posted a photo of my axis deer european mount in the photo gallery.Please take a look.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

Wicked!


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Where did you shoot the axis?


----------



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

deer quest lodge in texas. Left main beam is 35" right side is 33".


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for posting it here for me.


----------

